# Hello feeling confused



## Donna Gregory (May 25, 2017)

Hello i have been diagnosed with type 2 today was not what i was expecting as had bloods for some think else. My dad had diabites and i am no slim jim so i understand why it happens but just been given a prescription for metformin 500mg not been told what my level was or any further help have been borderline before but had a glugose tolerance test and came back fine. But nothing offerd just script for pills.


----------



## grovesy (May 25, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 25, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## stephknits (May 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Donna.  I'm sorry to hear you have been left to fend for yourself - all to common a problem.  Good thing is you have come to a great place for help and support.  
There is lot to think about when first diagnosed - do have a look at the links and stickies on the newbies page and let us know if there is anything we can help with


----------



## Steff (May 25, 2017)

Hi Donna a warm welcome .
Unfortunately what has happened to you is far from an isolated incident and it's just not good enough.  Please push your gp for a appointment it's no good just handing you a script for pills and expecting you to figure it all out alone.anything we can do to help and support you we will do.


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 25, 2017)

Thank you he explained all the medical side of things/ complications of having diabeties and that i will need to have requal blood tests and see the nurse and given an exption form for prescription. I expected better as always see this gp as takes time to explain and tells you every thing in detail but not this time. I am still confused as to why i don't have to go for a glucose intolance test or why did not say what my levels are.  Thinking about my diet and read the newbie pages its not over bad but i do have a sweet tooth for chocolate but mainly biscuits and mints i don't exersice at lot but i have other medical prombles as well being diagnosed this yr with lipo-lymphoedema. I am suprized at the result as had no sympotms apart from excreme tiredness but that i put down to ladies prombles which is what the blood tests were for. Do i need to ask to see the diabetic nurse or wait for them to ask for me this was unclear and can i ask what my levels were as talking to a freind who has had it for 5 yrs now she has the same and sugar is 6.5 but put her on metformin straight away, i am not keen to take as been told it could trigger my ibs which i don't want as it is settled at the momant. Every body seems to post other medical info so i have the  lipo-lymphoedema, ibs, gluten sensativity  nottCeliac
but simlar, osteoarthrits part inherited part unhealed knee fractor i have depression, anemia and asthma i take iron, seravent inhalor, amitriyline 20mg , co-codomal30/500  2x4 min daily,  menaphinc acid for monthlys.
Buscopan 10mg  2x 4 daily ,  mebeverine 135mg and imodium when needed so a few pills and now the metformin 4 daily but start 1 daily then 2 until i can take 4.


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2017)

Donna Gregory said:


> Thank you he explained all the medical side of things/ complications of having diabeties and that i will need to have requal blood tests and see the nurse and given an exption form for prescription. I expected better as always see this gp as takes time to explain and tells you every thing in detail but not this time. I am still confused as to why i don't have to go for a glucose intolance test or why did not say what my levels are.  Thinking about my diet and read the newbie pages its not over bad but i do have a sweet tooth for chocolate but mainly biscuits and mints i don't exersice at lot but i have other medical prombles as well being diagnosed this yr with lipo-lymphoedema. I am suprized at the result as had no sympotms apart from excreme tiredness but that i put down to ladies prombles which is what the blood tests were for. Do i need to ask to see the diabetic nurse or wait for them to ask for me this was unclear and can i ask what my levels were as talking to a freind who has had it for 5 yrs now she has the same and sugar is 6.5 but put her on metformin straight away, i am not keen to take as been told it could trigger my ibs which i don't want as it is settled at the momant. Every body seems to post other medical info so i have the  lipo-lymphoedema, ibs, gluten sensativity  nottCeliac
> but simlar, osteoarthrits part inherited part unhealed knee fractor i have depression, anemia and asthma i take iron, seravent inhalor, amitriyline 20mg , co-codomal30/500  2x4 min daily,  menaphinc acid for monthlys.
> Buscopan 10mg  2x 4 daily ,  mebeverine 135mg and imodium when needed so a few pills and now the metformin 4 daily but start 1 daily then 2 until i can take 4.


Why dont you ring your surgery and ask what their system is.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 26, 2017)

Hello to Donna.

I also don't know what type I am, nor have I had any guidance,
My GPS was recently ranked 84th out of 100, it staggers me that there are 15 
Ranked worse !
All will become clear as time goes by and we will find our way.


----------



## Ditto (May 26, 2017)

Hello Donna, welcome to the forum.  You'll soon be an expert at looking after yourself with the help of this forum. Take it a day at a time.


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 26, 2017)

Thank you it was a lot to take in as not what i expecting them to say. I will take it one day at a time i think but going to try and make an effort on the diet and exersise side. Not sure about the meds i remember my dad having metformin but due to dementia would not take them or stick to a diet. I think i am going to ring and see if i can get in wirh the specilest diabetic nurse we have see what they say but think a good starting point would be find out what the level is to start. Feeling very emontional today not sure if that is this news or on going ladies prombles. One thing me and gp did agree on was that having a baby would not help them as thats what lady gp said to do!


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 26, 2017)

Maybe a strange question but i am i ok with fizzy water don't dink pop but like flavored water thanks.


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 27, 2017)

Feeling emotinal today as got first tablet to take !


----------



## Ljc (May 27, 2017)

No it's not a strange question , I much prefer fizzy water myself. 


Donna Gregory said:


> Feeling emotinal today as got first tablet to take !


It does get easier honest, but it will take a bit of time. Is it Metformin you're now on, I did well on it for many years, I had no trouble with side effects like some do.


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 27, 2017)

Thank you yes metformin i am not keen as i have ibs and don't want to unsettle it. Hoping that if i can work my diet out won't need them brought a blood meter as no idea what levels are was not told.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 27, 2017)

Donna Gregory said:


> Hello i have been diagnosed with type 2 today was not what i was expecting as had bloods for some think else. My dad had diabites and i am no slim jim so i understand why it happens but just been given a prescription for metformin 500mg not been told what my level was or any further help have been borderline before but had a glugose tolerance test and came back fine. But nothing offerd just script for pills.


Donna..there's no reason why you cannot ring your surgery and ask for your blood sugar levels...you say your GP who is normally quite thorough did not explain anything to you...it may well be that in essence he may know little about it...he is simply following protocol by prescribing Metformin...I had many problems with my GP...who eventually I asked out of sheer exasperation if he knew much about diabetes...replied 'not much'...so...I came here...asked lots of questions...read...did not rely on my surgery to support...that is disappointing...but...a reality for so many of us here...the good news is you will get support here...from members who have been in the exact position as you...ask as many questions as you need to...anything you consider relevant...nothing is considered too trivial.


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 28, 2017)

Thank you for the help i am dreading going back to work as off for 10 days due to ladies prombles. All ready think i have too meny health issues and have had an informal chat about them and time off! So just somethink else for them to moan about i don't know why they are like that i decared every think on the health form before i jouined. This and the ladies prombles are new and so was the lipo-lymphoedema they wanted me to go to occy health for that but nothing came of it. I have been told by nurse to eat blueberries and strawberries to help my prombles am i still ok to eat them now. What do i do about crackers as that is my weakness and choc on a sunday crackers for tea and some chocolate on a sunday pm.


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 30, 2017)

Update rang gp for advice today found out that my level was 7 and got to ring back monday to see the nurse and if they will put me on a course for newly diagnosed. Hoping to get my work note extended as other prombles no better but don't know if that effects sugar levels. My machine should come tommrow so can start to work my diet out had a bad few days had rice pudding for tea last night did not fancy any think else 1/2  a tin today ended up with white toast for lunch  today really strange as i don't eat white bread very often but was offerd wholemeal in the cafe but some reason i just said white with out thinking never ask for white always say brown! Doing well with fats not really craved chocolate or sweets. Feeling nervous about uping the metformin next week to 2 a day.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 30, 2017)

Donna Gregory said:


> Update rang gp for advice today found out that my level was 7 and got to ring back monday to see the nurse and if they will put me on a course for newly diagnosed. Hoping to get my work note extended as other prombles no better but don't know if that effects sugar levels. My machine should come tommrow so can start to work my diet out had a bad few days had rice pudding for tea last night did not fancy any think else 1/2  a tin today ended up with white toast for lunch  today really strange as i don't eat white bread very often but was offerd wholemeal in the cafe but some reason i just said white with out thinking never ask for white always say brown! Doing well with fats not really craved chocolate or sweets. Feeling nervous about uping the metformin next week to 2 a day.


Donna...might be an idea for you to separate your health problems for now... or you may end up in a tremendous muddle...firstly the ladies problems you are referring to...are they being dealt with at the moment?...might you be able to be signed off work in respect of those...if you are clearly unwell...not fit to work...don't let yourself be subject to pressure from your workplace...as for your diabetes...might be an idea to speak to the nurse on Monday...wait to hear what she has to say...then come back here...anything can cause your blood sugars levels to elevate...stress...illness...anxiety... in addition to what you eat...the main thing is to try to avoid food high in carbohydrates (carbs)...which are the sugars... starches and fibres found in fruits...grains,...vegetables and milk products ...this is what will cause your blood sugar to rise (spike)...as you say you have your meter on order...so once that arrives...you will be able to test...see what effect the food you are eating has on your BG...it's early days for you...I wouldn't worry about the rice pudding or the white toast for now...I appreciate everything seems so difficult at the moment...but...give yourself a break...sort out the work problems...see the nurse on Monday...then you can get yourself organised...make a plan...adjust your diet etc...you can speak to your nurse/GP concerning your worries with the Metformin and your IBS...so try not to worry so much...put things in perspective...things will get easier as you gain a better understanding of how to manage/control your diabetes.


----------



## Amigo (May 30, 2017)

Hi Donna. Take a deep breath because you seem overwhelmed at the moment and lacking in proper guidance from your doctor. You've probably had the Hba1c test which is blood taken from your arm which gives your average glucose levels over the last 10-12 weeks. It must have been over 48 on the way they measure the Hba1c to have a diagnosis of diabetes. They don't usually do a glucose intolerance test as well.

I see your level was 7 which is 53 on the Hb chart. It's not desperate and can be brought down with effort. Ring the surgery and ask to speak to somebody who can explain things to you and preferably arrange some kind of course to educate you about managing diabetes. Ideally you'd home test but I think you'd need to fund this yourself by buying a meter and testing strips. Your GP doesn't sound like the type to provide this from his response so far! 

You have a number of other health issues going on and I dare suggest some might even be exacerbated by diabetes. Sounds like you suffer menstrual pain but uncontrolled diabetes can cause thrush and UTI's too. I honestly think that if you can get the carbs and sugars reduced and on a even kilter, you'll find a general improvement overall. It's amazing how high glucose levels can impact on our overall health even when we are unaware it's high.

So you need to massively cut down the amount of bread, cakes, biscuits, sweets, rice, potatoes, pasta you eat because it's the carbohydrates that push up our glucose levels. Be careful not to eat too much fruit those berries and small fruits seem ok for most.  These carbs foods convert to sugar after we eat them. I understand your concerns about metformin and IBS and if you suffer gastric problems, ask your GP about the gentler slow release kind. It will be trial and error as to what you can eat but think chicken, meat, bacon, fish, seafood, cheese, eggs, salads, all kinds of vegetables (but watch out to limit the starchy Ines that grow below ground). Keep your water levels up, reduce portions and try to walk after meals. It really will help. I know you have other health issues and you'll find many of us do which is why it's important to get the diabetes under control.

I'm sorry you've joined the masses of people who are left to medically flounder with diabetes but there's a wealth of information on here and it would help to spend some time having a read and getting your head round things. We've all been there and understand. Best wishes.


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 30, 2017)

Thank you i am slowly  starting to understand whats going on and trying to sperate them. They are sort of  helping me i had blood tests only thing they showed was the high sugar. I have been put on a tempory course of medication for them helped a bit and been put on a waiting list for the waiting list for the gynogogist. I am finding it very hard as been bad for a while now but worked until so bad had to come home not really got an understanding company considering i work in care. Said no more help can be given until seen a specilist for them. Going to ring back on friday about my note as don't feel well enough to work as need to be really 100% to do my job i do feel bad i understand with being off they have to cover me and always short staffed any way they is a private medical help line i can use but not sure they can do more then gp as only advice service . Then going to contact the drs on mon to make app with the nurse about the diabetes.


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 30, 2017)

Hi i have sufferd for years now  with pain and being heavy last time i saw my lady gp got told have a baby and then last time i went back told it was nothing as too younge to have prombles! But been on a period 6 wks now so went back said would do a load of tests from cancer to sugar about 15 different things said i am anmic so got iron to take. Had a phone call to say bloods back needed to see me see made app said it had come back that i was diabeteic went through all the medical complications i could get and what other pills would be given. Given a script for metformin told to start 1 a day for a week then two a week next week entil i have 4 a day. I asked if i needed to test sugar levels said no. I brough a meter on advice i read on here and also rang up gp as every body said should know starting level. It could be that every think is interlinked but was told the Lipoedema is because my body makes to meny fat cells and be linked to period prombles.


----------



## Donna Gregory (May 30, 2017)

Any got tips on how to eat when ur not hungry!


----------



## Donna Gregory (Jun 6, 2017)

Well i have meter levels are ok not to much of a rise most days its 7.9 going up to 8.9/9. Sat pm was really bad  it went up to 11! I had a brunch and sugar was ok but 2hrs after tea it went up to 11! I had tuna salad tuna (in sunflower oil drained) lettce , cucumber , sliced 1/3 orange pepper and egg few sunflower and sesame seeds no added carb or mayo.


----------



## Tigger65 (Jun 7, 2017)

Donna Gregory said:


> Hello i have been diagnosed with type 2 today was not what i was expecting as had bloods for some think else. My dad had diabites and i am no slim jim so i understand why it happens but just been given a prescription for metformin 500mg not been told what my level was or any further help have been borderline before but had a glugose tolerance test and came back fine. But nothing offerd just script for pills.


Hi me too just diagnosed still shocked and on meta forum with lots of other tests to come,ask for the Desmond course from your nurse or google it ,have been told it's good and will help with the mass of what you can and what you can't stuff,good luck


----------



## Donna Gregory (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi tigger65 i have been told about that my my practice i have an app with dn on mon so will ask then. I have brough a monitor from advice on the site. Been put on metformin have you been put on any think.


----------



## Donna Gregory (Jun 12, 2017)

Well been and seen the nurse today don't feel any less confused. Weighed me and i have gained a stone in 3 wks! Told blood pressure to high so take it at home twice a day for a week and see the pratice nurse to see if it has gone down and check it and change my asthma inhalor.


----------

